# Pray for Tina



## dbodkin (Sep 14, 2011)

My wife of 42 years.    She has been in the hospital since 7/27 and in ICU all  but 1 week.   She has been in poor health since 1982 with Hodgkins cancer, diebetes, nerve damage from radiation, two heart valves replaced, colonostomy, renal failure, and now a Myasthenia Gravis Crisis.    Myasthenia Gravis (MG)  is a rare autoimmune disease.  The crisis she is in causing her to be unable to breath they  have her on a B-Pap machine and the next step is intubation. She is going through dialysis and plasma exchange protocol.  She has been through enough in the 62 years on God's earth, I pray for mercy for a full recovery.

Pray it doesnt come to intubaion and the Lord sees she gets stronger to beat the Myasthenia again...



Thanks

Dave & Tina


----------



## fredw (Sep 14, 2011)

Dave, both of you will be added to my prayers.


----------



## Sargent (Sep 14, 2011)

you got it.  prayers sent.


----------



## Inthegarge (Sep 14, 2011)

Praying for a medical miracle......A quick improvement and better health for the years ahead.......................................Father, please grant it...............


----------



## hunter63john (Sep 14, 2011)

Prayers sent your way!


----------



## CAL90 (Sep 14, 2011)

Prayers sent for all


----------



## pine nut (Sep 14, 2011)

Sent them aloft!


----------



## Gumswamp (Sep 14, 2011)

Prayers sent for both of you !


----------



## CAL (Sep 14, 2011)

You and the Mrs.have my Prayers for a full recovery.


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 14, 2011)

My Prayers are added with these others. May God Bless Tina!


----------



## G Duck (Sep 14, 2011)

Prayers sent ..


----------



## Ronnie T (Sep 14, 2011)

First, I pray that you and your wife will feel God's presence in your lives during these days.
And I also pray that God will lovingly provide to you and your wife all that you seek.
God bless you and your wife.


----------



## StriperAddict (Sep 15, 2011)

I pray God to be strong in both your lives and provide healing and peace.


----------



## rjcruiser (Sep 15, 2011)

Prayers sent.

Awesome story of faithfulness to you and her for weathering this storm over the past 30 years.


----------



## Coffee Football (Sep 15, 2011)

Prayer sent


----------



## georgia357 (Sep 15, 2011)

My prayers are added also.


----------



## sniper22 (Sep 17, 2011)

Prayers added for you both. My God bring peace to your family.


----------



## River Rambler (Sep 17, 2011)

Today has been an especially emotional day for me regarding so many things.
I'll pray hard for you and Tina tonight.


----------

